# what you should and shouldnt do after embryo transfer



## bellacnd (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi I am going to Gennet Clinic in Prague to do egg donation and am wondering do I need to bed rest for a week and not do anything?I want this to work as I have had a few failed IVF's..and am really concerened what is safe and not safe to do?Thanks all


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Bellacnd!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I was told absolutely not to have bed rest, it is something to do with moving keeping the blood flowing around the body. The advice I was given was to carry on as normal but not to exert myself or lift anything heavy. I had transfer back on the Thursday afternoon, I took Friday off work (nothing to do with resting, just to make a long weekend of it) and just relaxed, read a book, tried to take my mind off it. Monday I was back at work and worked throughout the 2ww, but then I worked through the 2ww on all my treatments. The only thing my clinic said I could do to increase my chances was to think positive - nothing more!

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

Czech Republic chat - CLICK HERE

Donor sperm/eggs ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## bellacnd (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you Sue for all this great information )hugs to you


----------

